# Post your planted divided betta tanks!



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to get some ideas what to put/ make it look natural but divided. The tank will be ten gallon and the whisper 10 gal & a sponge filter will be in the middle of the tank. 

It'd be helpful if you post some pics and once I get done with this divided ten gallon, I'll be sure to post the pictures!

This tank only house two bettas but divided in two ways.  5 gallon per betta fish... right? lol. 



Any advice will be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 gallons is good.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

5 gallons is PLENTY for a single betta....the "divided ten" is one of the standard enclosures most betta owners use. i know some people will divide a ten into two 2.5's with a 5g in the middle, with a plakat in the 5, and long-fins on either side. it's beautiful, but i'd be worried keeping them that way...too many dangerous variables at play.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 each is not plenty it is just great and I would worry about dividing too that is why I built the ten.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> 5 gallons is PLENTY for a single betta....the "divided ten" is one of the standard enclosures most betta owners use. i know some people will divide a ten into two 2.5's with a 5g in the middle, with a plakat in the 5, and long-fins on either side. it's beautiful, but i'd be worried keeping them that way...too many dangerous variables at play.


 
I'll be housing a female betta and a plakat in a dvided tank.


----------

